# The PKMN picture Thread



## Rover AC (Oct 24, 2011)

Basically I want to see what Pokemon poeple like and stuff. If you encounter and Pokemon pics on the web or on TBT here's the place to post them. So get posting!

P.S Any pics including Charmander or Celebi I will LOVE!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha I loooove pokemon^^ Here are a few of my favorite pics, I've used them as desktop backgrounds


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not a picture, but way better:
http://youtu.be/sDX1m0Y2Vkg

But don't get your hopes up too much 
http://shogungamer.com/news/live-action-pokemon-movie-full-hd-trailer-and-interview-its-creators


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 24, 2011)

Pok?mon and PiKMiN


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 24, 2011)

DarthGohan1 said:


> Not a picture, but way better:
> http://youtu.be/sDX1m0Y2Vkg



AMG the Pokemon Apok?lypse, I remember this ^^ They should really make a live action pokemon lol even if its fake


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

Good so far guys. Remember I also want to see your fav Pokemon too!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

Btw Darth Gohan, About that video that was put on. I've seen somthing like that before, it was a Mario thing!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

Kaiaa love the Charmander pic. 

(_Charmander suddenly discovers he's part of one of the most famous franchises in gaming history_)

Charmander: What the fudge?!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


>



OMG *SockHead*!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Btw Darth Gohan, About that video that was put on. I've seen somthing like that before, it was a Mario thing!



You should post the link!!


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2011)

Should be in the museum,


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Should be in the museum,


How? They didn't create any of these? That'd be copyright infringement.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 27, 2011)

That Venesaur is the stuff of nightmares! lol


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 27, 2011)

DarthGohan1 said:


> You should post the link!!



Can't find the it! Oh well... but hey check this out! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iGF-qMIMlbQ


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 27, 2011)

Why am I making all the comments here?


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 27, 2011)

The picture above was the real one. The post wouldn't load propaly so I posted the pic again. Turns out it did work so lol! Thats why the pic appers twice...


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 27, 2011)

Post more pics poeples


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't triple post, edit your previous post.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I tried to but I wouldn't work! 

Anyway back to picture posting.


----------

